# Moderators and Supervisors



## ptudia (May 20, 2008)

I just want to say that all of my encounters with mods and supervisors here have been pleasant, they are very understanding and nice and I'm just making this topic to commend them on their efforts.

Anyone else like to add anything?


----------



## Flooded (May 20, 2008)




----------



## JPH (May 20, 2008)

I like the moderators here too.
They do an excellent job of keeping the forums clean, and aren't nazi freaks (not meaning any offense, of course) who going around taking advantage of their powers.

You'll not like to thank the site Administrators or hard-working Magazine staff?


----------



## ptudia (May 20, 2008)

haven't had any encounters with them yet, so cant say anything.


----------



## phuzzz (May 20, 2008)

Fuck you all, I hate every last.... wait, that was a compliment?


Uhh........ thank... you....... yeah. *shifty eyes*


----------



## Narin (May 20, 2008)

JPH said:
			
		

> I like the moderators here too.
> They do an excellent job of keeping the forums clean, and aren't nazi freaks (not meaning any offense, of course) who going around taking advantage of their powers.
> 
> You'll not like to thank the site Administrators or hard-working Magazine staff?



*Offers JPH and the rest f the GBATemp some cookies*

The people and staff here are great, hence why I probably spend alot of time here. Never had a problem with anyone. Though the admins are a bit slow, they still haven't gave me my uver admin powers so I can torture the noobs.


----------



## ptudia (May 20, 2008)

phuzzz said:
			
		

> Fuck you all, I hate every last.... wait, that was a compliment?
> 
> 
> Uhh........ thank... you....... yeah. *shifty eyes*




LOL

Totally classic, and yes, on most forums this would be an insult post, but not here ^^


----------



## DarkAura (May 20, 2008)

JPH said:
			
		

> I like the moderators here too.
> They do an excellent job of keeping the forums clean, and aren't nazi freaks (not meaning any offense, of course) who going around taking advantage of their powers.
> 
> You'll not like to thank the site Administrators or hard-working Magazine staff?


Uhm, so who's this JPH dude?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I think all the staff are good.  They keep this community nice and clean.  And like JPH said, they aren't power abusive.  They're one reason why I love the Temp so much.


----------



## ptudia (May 22, 2008)

jumpman is gay.



			
				jumpman said:
			
		

> Continuing to create topics for his site despite previous warnings.


no, i linked to FILES on my site, not advertised.


----------



## distorted.freque (May 22, 2008)

I've never encountered any problem with the admin and from the short time that I've been here...I've never seen any of them abuse their powers. They're all pretty nice people too. Heck, even the Magazine Staff deserves some applause...I wouldn't know what games are new if it weren't for them. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> no, i linked to FILES on my site, not advertised.



How is that different? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 You made a topic about it too...


----------



## Urza (May 22, 2008)

ptudia said:
			
		

> jumpman is gay.
> 
> 
> 
> ...








YOU'RE DOING IT WRONG.


----------



## ptudia (May 22, 2008)

URZA >


----------



## DeMoN (May 22, 2008)

Supervisors have access to the ban-hammer.  Beware. 
*gives Jumpman a cookie* 
DON'T BAN ME BRO!


----------



## distorted.freque (May 22, 2008)

I smell smoke...flame war?


----------



## Urza (May 22, 2008)

ptudia said:
			
		

> URZA >


^ Correct usage of the "greater than" sign.


----------



## Narin (May 22, 2008)

*bribes all the staff with cookies, beer and strippers*


----------



## Westside (May 22, 2008)

Urza said:
			
		

> ptudia said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...













 Me too then... *bribes staff with Uzbek women.*


----------



## ptudia2 (May 22, 2008)

Hey, he sent me a pm, but he banned me before i could read it


----------



## distorted.freque (May 22, 2008)

*wince*

I smelled right then.


----------



## ptudia2 (May 22, 2008)

oh and i take back what i said about all moderators, jumpman blew it for all of you.


----------



## ptudia (May 20, 2008)

I just want to say that all of my encounters with mods and supervisors here have been pleasant, they are very understanding and nice and I'm just making this topic to commend them on their efforts.

Anyone else like to add anything?


----------



## ptudia2 (May 22, 2008)

oh and urza is an all around ass, i didnt want to say that lest i be banned, but oh well now, eh?

he probably sits at his computer all day, thats what i was getting at with the picture.

*Posts merged*

while im at it, the only cool person here is narin.


----------



## Urza (May 22, 2008)

"A bent e-penis can lead to many lulz  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





" - Ghandi

And for the record, I do sit at my computer a good majority of the day, as I'm in online retail.

So I'll take that as a compliment


----------



## distorted.freque (May 22, 2008)

Don't be so close-minded...although I agree that Narin is cool...I've never encountered a bad mod here...


----------



## ds user 9997 (May 22, 2008)

Hey this is ptudia again, just letting you know... you can't ban me, my isp uses a wildcard. =)

So... FUCK YOU jumpman

NOPE


----------



## Urza (May 22, 2008)

Looks like someone doesn't have a life


----------



## phuzzz (May 22, 2008)

I find it funny that he didn't want to insult Urza for fear of a ban, but he had no problem insulting jumpman, who actually has the power to ban. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Anyway, since this topic has now lost its meaning:
TOPIC CLOSED


----------

